# Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)



## cRowd1337 (12. Juli 2013)

*Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Heyho,

Ich habe in letzter Zeit oft nen Bluescreen der durch die Datei "ntoskrnl.exe" verursacht wird, leider kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen..
Habe gehört es könnte durch fehlerhaften RAM verursacht werden, habe mit dem Programm "Arbeitsspeicherprobleme des Computers diagnostizieren" von Windows schon einen Test durchgeführt, aber da kam nichts negatives bei raus.
Mit BluescreenViewer hab ich die Datei auch schon analysiert, einen Screen davon häng ich unten dran.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

- Log -

==================================================
Dump File         : 071213-21216-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12.07.2013 20:14:34
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000101
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000031
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`02fd5180
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000003
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.18113 (win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+75c00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\071213-21216-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 292.008
Dump File Time    : 12.07.2013 20:17:49
==================================================


----------



## Marv-89 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Liste deine gesammte Hardware auf und gib an ob irgendwas übertaktet ist , seit wann das Problem besteht , Temps auslesen etc.


Ansonsten mal mit diesem Programm auslesen , es gibt dir auch tipps woran es liegen könnte :



WhoCrashed - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## r4mpag3 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Bitte wie Marv-89 rät ,mehr infos.
Was noch sein könnte : Ssd defekt (keine auslagerungsdatei?) oder (viel schlimmer) kaputtes Mainboard.


----------



## cRowd1337 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

CPU: AMD FX-4100 4x 3,6 GHZ
GPU: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 550 TI
RAM: 4GB DDR3
Festplatte: Seagate 2TB
Mainboard: M5A78L-M LX (AM3R2)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Habe nichts übertaktet und das Problem besteht ca. seit Februar

Die Temperaturen liegen normalerweise wenn ich nur im Internet bin etc.. bei 30-45° wenn ich zocke z.B. Battlefield 3 gehen die Temperaturen von der GPU oder dem CPU und Mainboard an die 80°

BTW: Wieso löschen sich die Minidumpdateien automatisch nachdem ich BluescreenViewer schließe?


----------



## versus01091976 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

lasse mal Memtest 86+ drüber laufen. Ca 3 Stunden und schaue ob Fehler auftauchen. 
Dann mal Prime 95 laufen lassen ob was passiert.

Alles auf dem neusten stand? Bios, Treiber usw? Welches Virenprogramm wird benutzt?


----------



## cRowd1337 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Bios ist auf dem neuesten Stand, Treiber auch alle und ich benutze AVAST.


----------



## versus01091976 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

schmeisse mal avast runter und instralliere mse. schaue dann mal nach. avast macht verdammt viele Probs zu Zeit


----------



## cRowd1337 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Hat nichts gebracht..


----------



## versus01091976 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Memtest 86+ laufen lassen?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen liegen normalerweise wenn ich nur im Internet bin etc.. bei 30-45° wenn ich zocke z.B. Battlefield 3 gehen die Temperaturen von der GPU oder dem CPU und Mainboard an die 80°



GPU mit 80°C ist ja noch in Ordnung. Aber CPU 80°C wäre schon recht hoch.
Überprüfe die max. CPU Temperaturen mit Prime95, Temps mit CoreTemp auslesen.


----------



## cRowd1337 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Ich lasse grade Prime95 laufen, und die 4 Kerne des CPU's bleiben auf konstanten 50°.

EDIT, nochmal ein Screen davon: http://s7.directupload.net/images/130715/aqdkn72n.png

Wie sieht man ob ein Fehler dabei ist, also das der CPU instablil läuft?


----------



## versus01091976 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

bricht dann ab. lasse mal memtest 86 laufen


----------



## cRowd1337 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Habe ich, ergab auch keine Fehler.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Juli 2013)

Vlt. RAM Spannung kleines bisschen anheben ,Timings usw. einstellen und mal BIOS Batterie wechseln (:


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## cRowd1337 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

CPU: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3318/lmbqns4v_png.htm
Mainboard: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3318/m5k98x6p_png.htm
Memory: http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3318/enickpww_png.htm
SPD: http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3318/dbx24jww_png.htm


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Die Timings sind viel zu straff eingestellt. Dass der PC damit überhaupt startet ist ja schon verwunderlich...

Aktuell eingestellt sind 4-5-5-15-11 @666mhz
Bei einer Taktfrequenz von 666mhz (=effektiv 1333mhz) sind laut RAM Profil vorgesehen: 9-9-9-25-34

Solltest du die 4-5-5-15-11 manuell eingestellt haben, stelle die RAM Timings auf AUTO.
Stehen diese bereits auf AUTO, stelle die 9-9-9-25-34 im Bios manuell ein!


----------



## cRowd1337 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Wo genau soll ich diese umstellen im BIOS?


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Im Menü "Advanced" -> "Jumper Free Configuration" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" -> auf [Both]
-> DRAM CAS: 9
-> DRAM RAS to CAS: 9
-> DRAM RAS PRE: 9
-> DRAM RAS ACT: 25
-> DRAM ROW CYCLE TIME: 34
-> DRAM COMMAND RATE: 2T
Alle anderen Einstellungen auf AUTO lassen.

Änderungen im Bios abspeichern (Taste F10) und nach einem Neustart einen aktuellen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory) posten.


----------



## cRowd1337 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Ich habe es wie folgt im BIOS geändert: http://s14.directupload.net/images/130716/vvp6ozcs.jpg
Aber bei CPU-Z sieht es immernoch so aus: http://s7.directupload.net/images/130716/pn4gnz3p.png
Aber bei dem Reiter "SPD" steht es wie ich es geändert habe: http://s14.directupload.net/images/130716/wavxw746.png


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



> Im Menü "Advanced" -> "Jumper Free Configuration" -> "DRAM Timing Mode" -> auf [Both]


 
Das hast du auch eingestellt?
Hast du die Änderungen auch abgespeichert (Save&Exit)?

Der Reiter "SPD" zeigt nur die aus dem Eeprom ausgelesenen RAM Profile (vorgegebene Timings) - dies sind nicht die tatsächlich eingestellten RAM Timings.
Der Reiter "Memory" zeigt (eigentlich) die tatsächlich vom Board eingestellten und beim RAM anliegenden Timings an.

Falls die Änderungen im Bios so noch verhanden sind, mache eine Gegenprobe mit AIDA64: Downloads | AIDA64 (Motherboard -> Memory). Werden dort ebenfalls die CL4 Timings (mit jetzt 400er Frequenz) angezeigt?


----------



## cRowd1337 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

"Both" stand da nicht, nur "Manual" und "Auto" und gespeichert hab ich es auch.

Bei AIDA64 stand nichts davon.. habe mal einen Screen davon gemacht: http://s1.directupload.net/images/130716/mzrbur94.png


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Sorry, die eingestellten Timings sind nicht bei "Speicher", sondern im gleichen Verzeichnisbaum (Motherboard) unter "Chipsatz" zu finden.

Im Bios war zunächst "AUTO" eingestellt, oder stand das schon auf "Manual"?


----------



## cRowd1337 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Dort stand "AUTO"

Ich glaube er hat es aber gespeichert: http://s14.directupload.net/images/130717/naxwejuv.png

Ich hatte aber grad einen erneuten Bluescreen: http://s1.directupload.net/images/130717/pyi8bb2y.jpg
Und einmal über Bluescreenviewer: http://s1.directupload.net/images/130717/ng7axjvj.png


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

OK.

Lade bitte die Minidumps (C:\Windows\Minidumps) hier im Forum hoch. Die Dateien vor dem Hochladen zippen, dann kannst du sie über den Bilderupload direkt hier im Forum hochladen.
Solltest du beim Einpacken ein Zugriffsproblem haben, kopiere die Dumps vor dem Einpacken in ein Nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis.


----------



## cRowd1337 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Okay, ich habe sie unten drangehängt, das ist die neueste .dmp Datei.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Eine genaue Absturzursache ist aus der Dump leider nicht zu erkennen.



> IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image
> DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0
> FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE


 
Allerdings fällt mir ein älterer Razor Abyssus Treiber aus 2009 auf. Die 2009er Version ist des Öfteren schon unter Win7/Win8 durch Bluescreens negativ aufgefallen.
Installiere dir hier bitte den aktuellsten Treiber:*** Support[/url]

Ob es tatsächlich daran liegen sollte bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## cRowd1337 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Tatsächlich ich habe die Razer Abyssus.. ich installiere jetzt mal die neueste Version.. ich werde mich melden wenn sich was tut


----------



## versus01091976 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

und hat sich wa getan?


----------



## cRowd1337 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Bluescreen bekommen, ich melde mich wenn ich erneut einen bekomme.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Wenn du wieder einen Bluescreen bekommst, lade auch gleich die Minidump hier hoch.


----------



## cRowd1337 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Habe grad wieder einen Bluescreen bekommen..

EDIT: Wieder einen..


----------



## cRowd1337 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Das komische ist, ich bekomme keine Bluescreen-Meldung also blauen Bildschirm nur einen Standbild und der PC fährt neu hoch.


----------



## cRowd1337 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Ich habe grad eine komische Entdeckung gemacht.. ich habe eben 3 Bluescreens innerhalb 10 Minuten bekommen, dann habe ich kurz meinen PC ausgesaugt und alle Stecker überprüft & dann war ich grad damit beschäftigt die Kabel der Hardware (Maus, Tastatur, etc..) einzustecken und als ich das Kabel der Maus immer näher an den UBS-Port rangeführt habe gab es so ein komisches "Krisseln" dann schaute ich auf den Bildschirm und sah das der PC runter gefahren ist, dann beim nächsten Start sah ich das der Bluescreen wieder mit "ntoskrnl.exe" und diesmal "Abyssus.exe" (Die Maus) zutun hatte, der Bluescreen hatte den Namen "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED".

Ich häng die .dmp Datei wieder unten dran.

MFG, ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> und als ich das Kabel der Maus immer näher an den UBS-Port rangeführt habe gab es so ein komisches "Krisseln" dann schaute ich auf den Bildschirm und sah das der PC runter gefahren ist



Was für ein Netzteil ist eingebaut (genau Marke/Modell)? Und hättest du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen (z.B. von einem anderen PC, oder einem Bekannten)?


----------



## cRowd1337 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Habe eventuell den Fehler gefunden, es lag sehr wahrscheinlich an einer kaputten Windows Version, habe jetzt eine andere installiert und seit vier Tagen keinen Bluescreen oder Standbild gehabt.

EDIT: Habe doch nicht die Quelle gefunden..


----------



## cRowd1337 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Mh, habe grad wieder einen bekommen, ich weiß langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich hoffe nicht das an irgendeinem Tag der PC überhaupt nicht mehr an geht.

Ich häng unten auch ein Foto dran, dort steht das Model meines Netzteils & mittlerweile glaube ich das es am Netzteil liegt, es ist das älteste am ganzen PC & hat nur 420 Watt, was ziemlich wenig ist..


----------



## versus01091976 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

oh je LC Netzteil. Tausche es mal gegen ein vernüftiges aus


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Der letzte Absturz (die hochgeladene Dump) wurde durch einen BUS-Fehler ausgelöst.
Spannungsprobleme, insbes. durch das Netzteil wären hier nicht ausgeschlossen.


```
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa8004f3f7b8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01ce92dcbfd08fa8
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 8/6/2013 19:40:10 (UTC)
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError
===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8004f3f838
Section       @ fffffa8004f3f910
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal
Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000600f12
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000
===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8004f3f880
Section       @ fffffa8004f3f9d0
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal
Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 12 0f 60 00 00 08 04 00 - 0b 22 98 1e ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa8004f3f9d0
===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa8004f3f8c8
Section       @ fffffa8004f3fa50
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal
Error         : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xfe00000000070f0f
  Address     : 0x0000000000010010
  Misc.       : 0xc00a0fff01000000
```


----------



## cRowd1337 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der letzte Absturz (die hochgeladene Dump) wurde durch einen BUS-Fehler ausgelöst.
> Spannungsprobleme, insbes. durch das Netzteil wären hier nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zu wieviel Prozent würdest du das Netzteil verdächtigen?

Könntest du mir ein gutes Netzteil im Preisbereich von ca. 60-70 empfehlen?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Ich würde sagen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es am Netzteil liegt, ist recht hoch.
Ein gutes NT in dem Preisbereich wäre z.B.:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Triathlor 450W ATX 2.3 (ETA450AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cRowd1337 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es am Netzteil liegt, ist recht hoch.
> Ein gutes NT in dem Preisbereich wäre z.B.:
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Enermax Triathlor 450W ATX 2.3 (ETA450AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Hätte eher nach einem Netzteil mit etwas mehr Watt gedacht, 450 sind schon ziemlich wenig, da ich mir bald eine GTX 760 anschaffen werde, wie wäre dieses Netzteil, das ist ziemlich billig für 650W oder ist das nicht so gute Qualität?

Netzteil RASURBO 650W Real & Power RAPM650 (80+)13,5cm | PC Netzteile | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | K&M Computer Shop


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Das Rasurbo Netzteil würde ich lieber gleich wieder von der Einkaufsliste streichen.

Die 450W Marken Netzteile sind für dein derzeitiges und dein geplantes (GTX760 anstelle 550ti) ausreichend.


----------



## cRowd1337 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Das Stimmt, aber trotzdem würde ich mir ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Watt zulegen.. wir wäre es mit dem?

Netzteil CORSAIR 600W 600CX (80+Bronze) 12cm Lüfter | PC Netzteile | Netzteile | PC-Komponenten | K&M Computer Shop


----------



## simpel1970 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Bei den Corsair CX wären die M-Reihe recht ordentlich: Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M 600W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was würdest du von denen halten:
Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.3 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (mit Kabelmanagement)
Enermax Triathlor 550W ATX 2.3 (ETA550AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ohne Kabelmanagement)
Cooler Master Silent Pro M2, 620W ATX 2.3 (RS-620-SPM2-D3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar GX600 v2 G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cRowd1337 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bei den Corsair CX wären die M-Reihe recht ordentlich: Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M 600W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Was würdest du von denen halten:
> Enermax Triathlor FC 550W ATX 2.3 (ETA550AWT-M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (mit Kabelmanagement)
> ...


 
Habe dies gerade erfahren: Neue Geforce-Treiber: Vorsicht vor PC-Abstrzen - spieletipps

Könnte das mit den Bluescreens zusammen hängen?


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Hast du das schon überprüft (älteren Treiber installiert)?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem anderen Board.
Klingt blöd aber was hast du für eine Maus, Tastatur? Mal USB 3.0 im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## cRowd1337 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem anderen Board.
> Klingt blöd aber was hast du für eine Maus, Tastatur? Mal USB 3.0 im Bios deaktiviert?


 
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Maus: Razer Abyssus

Hab ich noch nicht probiert, wo genau kann man das deaktivieren?


----------



## Icedaft (24. November 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Wurde das Problem gelöst und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## cRowd1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wurde das Problem gelöst und wenn ja, wie?


 
Sry wenn ich etwas spät komme, habe nun eine neue Grafikkarte, ein neues Netzteil und Windows 8.1 und seitdem ist das Problem behoben..


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

D.h. was ist jetzt genau alles verbaut?


----------



## cRowd1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> D.h. was ist jetzt genau alles verbaut?




OS: Windows 8.1 64-Bit
CPU: AMD-FX 4100 3,6ghz
GPU: GTX 760 OC
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78-M LX
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 630 Watt
HDD: Seagate 2 TB


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Beim Netzteil hast Du ein wenig übertrieben, das E9 wäre passender gewesen:

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten, schön das es wieder läuft.


----------



## cRowd1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil hast Du ein wenig übertrieben, das E9 wäre passender gewesen:
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ansonsten, schön das es wieder läuft.


 
400W?

Damit kriegste heutzutage nichts mehr zum Laufen, sogar für meine alte Grafikkarte haben 420W nicht gereicht..


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



cRowd1337 schrieb:


> 400W?
> 
> Damit kriegste heutzutage nichts mehr zum Laufen, sogar für meine alte Grafikkarte haben 420W nicht gereicht..


 
Wenn du ein LC Power oder ähnliches Netzteil hast, dann reicht es wirklich nicht. Wenn du ein hochwertiges Markennetzteil hast, dann reichen 400W völlig aus.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Das reicht sogar für einen übertakteten 4770k plus Titan GPU.


----------



## Chill00r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Guten Tag

Ich habe meinen 3570k auf 4.5Ghz übertaktet und mit Prime getestet... lief ca 2H ohne Probleme... danach Bluescreen.. so weit so gut....

==================================================
Dump File         : 090615-10155-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06.09.2015 19:50:06
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`0396e2e9
Parameter 3       : fffff880`08239c10
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+71f00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\090615-10155-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 292'600
Dump File Time    : 06.09.2015 19:50:41
==================================================

Es ist der selbe Fehler wie im Titel. Aber ich komme nicht ganz schlau daraus. Es ist nun so , dass wenn ich den PC starte, geht erst einmal nichts.. 3x versucht er zu starten, und stürtzt ab(klar wegen zu hohem Takt). Dannach taktet er automatisch runter auf 3.5Ghz und startet. Ich geh natürlich ins Bios und änder die Taktzahl auf zb. 3.5Ghz, was ja sicher laufen müsste, da wenn ich beim Start nicht F2 drücke, startet er normal.
Nun ist es aber so, dass wenn ich die 3.5Ghz speichere und neu starte, er immernoch abstürtz und die 3.5Ghz wieder vergessen hat. Batterie hatte ich noch nicht raus.
Weiss einer, an was das liegt? Habe Memtest mit 0 Fehler durchgespielt.
Das komische finde ich, das Bios nicht meine Eingabe speichert.

3570k @4.5Ghz 2h stabil mit Offset +0.06V, mit 1.25Vca bei 60°C
Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Corsair 1200i
Corsair Dominator Platnium 16GB 2133  / mit XPM Profil, 1.65V 9-11-11-31 1T
Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wurde kurz vor dem Bluescreen gemcht)

Thx for help


----------



## Chill00r (9. September 2015)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Habe eine Aquaero 4 Lüftersteuerung die nicht immer erkannt wird.. USB Problem... könnte das der auslöser sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*



> File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385
> Minor Version     : 7600



Teste bitte, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn das Service Pack 1 (und alle darauf folgenden Updates) installiert ist.


----------



## Chill00r (15. September 2015)

*AW: Häufiger Bluescreen (ntoskrnl.exe)*

Habe nun nach tagelangem rumprobieren die Batterie raus genommen. Hat auf Anhieb wieder funktioniert. Aber keine Ahnung warum.. hatte im Bois wieder die alten Werte eingestellt, hat es aber irgendwie nicht übernommen.
Habe erst als Fehler überall das Netzteil gelesen, dieses war es auf jeden Fall nicht. AX1200i hat selbsttestfunktion. Bestanden. Und mit sicherheit nicht zu wenig Leistung  
Win (SP1) konnte es auch nicht gewesen sein, da ich ja erst gar nicht zum Bios kam. Was genau der ''3xReboot-bervor-Boot-Fehler'' genau war, ist mir vorerst egal.

Funktioniert erstmal wieder 

Werden aber bald weider OC'n. Mal schauen ob der Fehler (ntoskrnl.exe) wieder auftritt.. Werde das mit dem SP1 noch versuchen

Thx


----------

